# Travel advice?



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Greetings all, I'm going to be moving to the jolly Costa Blanca area in the next couple of months. 

I wonder if anyone could pass on a little advice with regard to bringing my little van (Vauxhall combi) with all me worldly goods in!

Basically, which is best; ferry to France and drive down, or ferry to Bilbou/Santander and drive down? Cheapest method? Easiest?

Thanks in advance:yo:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a wonderful website called Via Michelin which gives you the comparative costs and timings, including petrol, motorway tolls etc.

It really depends whether you are in a hurry. Driving through France can be as expensive as the ferry unless you come off the motorways and find a more leisurely route (petrol prices on the motorway service stations are astronomical, as are the tolls). 

There is a new budget line operated by Britanny Ferries out of Portsmouth: Cheap Ferry to Santander | économie Tickets - Brittany Ferries


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We used the tunnel and didn't rush through France making the journey part of the new 'adventure'.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info folks Brittany ferries rule!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Superheterodyne said:


> Greetings all, I'm going to be moving to the jolly Costa Blanca area in the next couple of months.
> 
> I wonder if anyone could pass on a little advice with regard to bringing my little van (Vauxhall combi) with all me worldly goods in!
> 
> ...


Are you going to keep the van in Spain, only others will correct me if wrong, but I don't think you can reregister a commercial vehicle in Spain, making it illegal.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Are you going to keep the van in Spain, only others will correct me if wrong, but I don't think you can reregister a commercial vehicle in Spain, making it illegal.



I was just thinking about that , 

Apparently... I can use the vehicle for six months on uk plates! 

I was going to start a new thread to ask if there was a way to swap my uk registered vehicle for a spanish registered one that any returning expat might want to dispose of.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Superheterodyne said:


> I was just thinking about that ,
> 
> Apparently... I can use the vehicle for six months on uk plates!
> 
> I was going to start a new thread to ask if there was a way to swap my uk registered vehicle for a spanish registered one that any returning expat might want to dispose of.


Not quite correct. You have three months in which you must register as a resident and, since a Spanish resident is not allowed to drive around in a non-Spanish registered vehicle, you cannot drive it here. However, you are allowed a period of grace in which to get it homologated and re-registered. Currently this is three months from date of registration although the law is changing and will be only one month.

To get a vehicle homologated, you must have a clear view through the vehicle from the driving seat of the opposite side (i.e. the left-hand side from a right hand driving position) and this as far as the Spanish authorities are concerned rules out most vans. motorised caravans and the like.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Not quite correct. You have three months in which you must register as a resident and, since a Spanish resident is not allowed to drive around in a non-Spanish registered vehicle, you cannot drive it here. However, you are allowed a period of grace in which to get it homologated and re-registered. Currently this is three months from date of registration although the law is changing and will be only one month.
> 
> To get a vehicle homologated, you must have a clear view through the vehicle from the driving seat of the opposite side (i.e. the left-hand side from a right hand driving position) and this as far as the Spanish authorities are concerned rules out most vans. motorised caravans and the like.


it MIGHT still be possible to get one of those certificates that from customs on arrival which allows you to keep a vehicle here for 6 months - if you are genuinely on holiday

there's still the registering as resident requirement - but if those certs are still available it solves the vehicle issue for those who are genuinely just here on holiday


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it MIGHT still be possible to get one of those certificates that from customs on arrival which allows you to keep a vehicle here for 6 months - if you are genuinely on holiday
> 
> there's still the registering as resident requirement - but if those certs are still available it solves the vehicle issue for those who are genuinely just here on holiday


Well, I may well just be on a protracted holiday then! 

Xabia and Denia, stunningly beautiful places.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Not quite correct. You have three months in which you must register as a resident and, since a Spanish resident is not allowed to drive around in a non-Spanish registered vehicle, you cannot drive it here. However, you are allowed a period of grace in which to get it homologated and re-registered. Currently this is three months from date of registration although the law is changing and will be only one month.
> 
> To get a vehicle homologated, you must have a clear view through the vehicle from the driving seat of the opposite side (i.e. the left-hand side from a right hand driving position) and this as far as the Spanish authorities are concerned rules out most vans. motorised caravans and the like.


Do you mean the vehicle must have windows all round? Or just in the rear doors?

Not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Superheterodyne said:


> Do you mean the vehicle must have windows all round? Or just in the rear doors?
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean.


As I understand it, it must be possible to see all round from the driver's seat rather as if you were in a car. You can't with a van because there is no view and the same applies to many motorised caravans.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> As I understand it, it must be possible to see all round from the driver's seat rather as if you were in a car. You can't with a van because there is no view and the same applies to many motorised caravans.


Ah, I see. This has given me a bit of a quandary.

Thanks for the info though.


----------

